# suspension setup



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

i just picked up some 18's the other day and i think they look great. only probably in that i got 35 series and the gap between my fenders is killing me! i have kyb agx shocks on there and it came with eibach pro-kit springs but it doesn't look low enough, especially because of my low profile. i've looked at coilover kits but they are well over 1k for what sounds like good ones. ground control has a decent setup but i've heard more negative then positive about these? any thoughts? also, i was thinkin about switchin out the pro-kit and putting in a sport-line spring instead. any advice and please remember i'm on a budget and its not a track car! i don't need HKS 30 way dampening or tein electronic control springs and all that stuff. height adjustable would be nice as it snows here and winter tires are a must but i'd like to hear your opinions. thanks


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

if you want to go cheap and just get springs try tien s not as low as sportline and cheap.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Eibachs dont lower very much at all, they're crap for performance anyways...


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Kato said:


> Eibachs dont lower very much at all, they're crap for performance anyways...


First of all, he said that he wasn't driving a track car and one of my good friendshad pro-kit on his s14 and it lowered it a good amount and he DOES go to track events and does very well. So eibach's are not as stiff as other springs, but for someone looking to lower their car a lil bit, and gain stifness over stock....Eibach is definitely the way to go. 

Second of all, On an S14, the sportlines drop the car pretty damn low from what i have seen. On a S13, drop is ok.... :banhump: 


-Alex B.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

i'm lookin for a drop on the rear and front to be mostly equal in distance within the fender. maybe like 1'' or 1 1/2'' but not much cuz of those low profiles. i have eibachs and i don't mind em, they just ain't low enough. my kyb's are set on 5 or 6 i think the ride is bumpy but not that bad i guess. i'm guessing all good coilover kits are really expensive? thanks for the input so far


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Sport Lines offer more drop and you don't have to worry about spring sag in a year as you do with the cheap coilover spring sets. I have installed many sets of Ground Controls and changed out just as many because people either really like them or they don't like them at all. I like them because they use Eibach produced springs.
I like the Nismo Street coilover set because it offers a semi-comfortable ride and is under $700. The Tein Basic coilover set is about $800. I recommend buying whatever you choose from Jen or Alex at Performance Nissan.

Troy


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> I recommend buying whatever you choose from Jen or Alex at Performance Nissan.
> 
> Troy


you sound like a damn vendor. that's against the rules. if you get to break them, then we should. just because you're a mod, doesnt make you above the rules.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kato how do you figure eibachs are bad for performance? i dont think ive ever heard anything bad about eibach springs. what would you suggest in place of the pro kit or sportlines for around the same amount of money.i planned on getting some eibachs but if you have a better alternative let us hear it

i personally dont care about the ride quality. i want stiff springs...this will eventually be a track car i think...my car rides like ass anyways and i hardly ever notice it...im used to it


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Kelso said:


> kato how do you figure eibachs are bad for performance? i dont think ive ever heard anything bad about eibach springs. what would you suggest in place of the pro kit or sportlines for around the same amount of money.i planned on getting some eibachs but if you have a better alternative let us hear it
> 
> i personally dont care about the ride quality. i want stiff springs...this will eventually be a track car i think...my car rides like ass anyways and i hardly ever notice it...im used to it


People don't like using the pro-kits or sportlines on Nissans because many Nissans have very little suspension travel. No drop springs will work great on a suspension system with too little travel, unless the rates are significantly higher than stock (ie: 2nd gen Hypercos). Eibach springs in themselves are not bad at all.

There are no "better" alternatives to the pro-kits or sportlines for the exact same amount of money. But that doesn't say much at all, because the next step up (which is only a hundred dollars or so when you consider the cost of suitable dampers to go with these springs) is significantly better than anything you could possibly get for the same price. KA24Tech mentioned the least expensive of those options.

*93blackSER*: KA24Tech is making a reccomendation, not advertising his own shop or product. Also, if you have a problem with a post, please report it. Don't waste valuable thread space with a complaint that we regular members can do nothing about.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

little240boy said:


> i just picked up some 18's the other day and i think they look great. only probably in that i got 35 series and the gap between my fenders is killing me! i have kyb agx shocks on there and it came with eibach pro-kit springs but it doesn't look low enough, especially because of my low profile. i've looked at coilover kits but they are well over 1k for what sounds like good ones. ground control has a decent setup but i've heard more negative then positive about these? any thoughts? also, i was thinkin about switchin out the pro-kit and putting in a sport-line spring instead. any advice and please remember i'm on a budget and its not a track car! i don't need HKS 30 way dampening or tein electronic control springs and all that stuff. height adjustable would be nice as it snows here and winter tires are a must but i'd like to hear your opinions. thanks


Ground Control coilovers are taking a lot of flak for two main reasons. They are:
1. The spring that comes with the kits for many cars are too short. This is a problem that can be remedied by measuring the total free length between the dampers before ordering.
2. The Ground Controls' sleeves come loose and make a lot of noise. This problem can be remedied with the duct tape method listed in the project 200sx 1.6t section of NPM (which I can say firsthand works extremely well) or metal "shims" from a local machine shop (plus some JB cold weld to put the sleeves on).

Basically, these are problems that can be remedied with a short amount of work. A lot of people still aren't buying them though because companies like Tein have introduced budget minded damper/spring kits, which are built with the same parts and quality as with their racing setups. However, since you already have AGX's installed, the ground control route will probably be the more cost-effective way to do what you need to.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you sound like a damn vendor. that's against the rules. if you get to break them, then we should. just because you're a mod, doesnt make you above the rules.


How am I sounding like a vendor? They are a good knowledgeable Nissan dealer and have good prices plus they are forum sponsors. I'm not breaking any rules and don't paraphrase me to try to justify your rude behavior here or anywhere else.

Thank you.

Troy


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmm.. thinking Teins vs. GC, I would have to side on the Teins because of the gain in suspension travel with the Tein shocks. Makes for a lot nicer ride.

Jun


----------

